# DCC protocol



## Peytonator (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi,

I'm new to model railroad systems and have a question about the DCC protocol.

In the DCC standard, the only packet type I can find is the "Baseline Packet" which specifies an instruction byte for only speed and direction for locomotive decoders. What is the standard packet format if I want to send a DCC packet to, say, a stationary turnout decoder, etc? 

Many thanks


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

How about the Extended Packet Formats in RP-9.2.1:
http://www.nmra.org/standards/DCC/standards_rps/RP-921 2006 Aug 21.pdf


----------



## Peytonator (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks - don't know how I missed that.


----------

